# When is a GSD not a puppy any longer?



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Otto is 10months right now and weighs about 75lbs. When is he not a puppy anymore? Right now, I'm feeding him Innova Large Breed Puppy food, so I want to know when I can take him off that. :]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As far as diet goes, I would say you can transition to adult food now, as his growth plates are probably closed and his growth is tapering off. 
I think a GSD is a pup until about 2yrs. 
Different lines mature slower, some are 3 before the brain and body are no longer in puppy mode.
Btw, your sig needs updating! Maybe put his birthdate instead of his monthly age?


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

thx for the input!

haha, yeah i need to update his age. i got him from a shelter so i'm not sure of his birthdate.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, phsyically it's 12 months but if we're talking mentally it's usually 2 years unless you have a very slow maturing line like Akbar who's DDR/Czech then it's 3 years. 
Also about the puppy food most of us don't even feed that because it speeds up the growing process, so I'd switch to adult food now.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, in reality you probably should have switched off the puppy food months ago, so I'd do it now.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

mjbgsd said:


> Also about the puppy food most of us don't even feed that because it speeds up the growing process, so I'd switch to adult food now.


that is true of most foods just labeled "puppy" food. most of the foods labeled "large breed puppy" are designed properly for slow growth (innova large breed puppy being one of them). but i agree, there are many adult foods that accomplish the same thing (except most of the grainless foods).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister was on Solid Gold puppy food and they said to keep him on it until he turned a year old and then switch. I also heard that dogs grow up until 18 months. Dont know if thats true or not but I have read that and heard that more than once.


----------



## Mac (Jan 10, 2010)

my bag of iams large breed puppy food says to feed my gsd that until around 18 months to 2 years. 

he is 6 months old now, should i change him to adult food at 1 year?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Feeding large breed puppy food is NOT like feeding puppy food. The opposite is true. In fact, to switch from large breed puppy to adult food early is possibly going in the opposite direction desired. The "stay away from puppy food" advice does not apply to large breed puppy food. 

Growth plates close at varying rates. An xray is the only way to tell when they have closed and growing has stopped. I have no problem going past 12 months on a large breed puppy food.

Growth Plates


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to any of my dogs.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

As usual it depends upon the individual dog. Diet wise you should be able to transition from puppy to adult food between 12 & 15 months. By two years they should look like a real adult. By 3 or 4 their head comes together with their body, puppy days are gone and you have a mentally mature, physically robust dog. I love all stages of their life; love puppies, lanky teenagers and mature adults!!!!!!!


----------

